# My rats testicles are black on the tips



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Idk if it's bad or not, he is still active in happy. What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

What are his markings? If he is something like a siamese rat where they have dark points, this could be normal. I would keep an eye on it carefully though. Did this develop or was he always like this?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this new at all, its not unuseual for rats to have dark patches there, especially when young. Do they feel even and normal temp?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My new Hairless boy has the same thing! It looks odd, but I just assumed it was just his skin pigmentation.


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea I think it's his markings. I've had him for a week as of today and I noticed it three days ago, I never really took a closer look till he strategicly placed his nuts on my glasses :| they are normal temp and even. I'm not read up on rat coloring yet. He is white with a grey hood And a line down his back half way and two spots on the left of it. I have a thread in meet my rat with pictures


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My boy is hairless but I've been told he is a blue hairless if he had fur it would be blue...I guess blue is the rattie term for grey...so maybe its something to do with the blue coat colouring?My fiance always jokes and says my boy has blue balls lmao! *rolls eyes*


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hahaha















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

my rat Storm (black variberk), Liam (Black variberk) and Bentley (Black Self) have the black ball tips. I thought they just kept getting poop stuck to their balls. But considering that they are all black, and Soda (Russian beige hooded) doesn't have it I think it's just a marking and/or color thing.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Ras is an agouti and he has the same darkish coloration. I thought it might be an abscess, at first, but as I've watched it... Nah. I think it's probably just skin coloration.


----------

